# 1st Time OB Trial~any suggestions?



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey all! In a couple of weeks we will be taking our gang to our first Obedience trial. Showing all three in Novice A, which in practice and theory they are more than capable of doing~who knows what a dog will do in the ring, however, as we saw with Maggie at the state fair! Overall, she did pretty darn good for her first big outing. Garrett would have gotten a score of 190.5, if it had not been for her anticipated "come" on the recall! Silly girl! 

This is a small show, so we think the dogs will feel more comfortable and not so "crazy"...if you know what I mean. Hank, especially, is so easily distractable. 

Is there anything I should or should not do or know about? Helpful hints?? I think I have all the rules down pat, as we do 4H with the boys. What should I wear or is special dress not required?? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hopefully you'll hear from those much more experienced. I'm just starting out too. It sounds like you've been to an obedience trial before? I can't really imagine competing in a trial if you haven't observed one. Most people suggest arriving at least an hour before your scheduled event - to set up your things, acclimate the dog(s) to the site, give them a chance to take care of their business, check in, etc. As far as dress - you want to be neatly dressed but in clothes that you will be comfortable in - it's not the show ring where dress is much more stylish. It's considered bad form to wear clothes with logos and large lettering. Shoes should be ones you can run in - not sandals or flip flops. Some people feel it's advantageous to wear pants in a color to match your dog so that anything less than perfect heeling is not so obvious. I think judges are probably on to that. 

If you train with someone who competes in obedience ask them for pointers and if you haven't read through the AKC obedience rules it's worth doing. Good luck!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Bring crates and water for the dogs, chairs for the humans. I usually wear khaki pants. There are differing opinions as to if jeans are ring appropriate or not. Most people who dress to match their dog aren't doing it to cover up heel position, but are doing it to look more like a "team." (a black and white border collie with a handler wearing black and white always looks really sharp). I wear the khaki pants rather than a dark color so all the dog hair doesn't show up. Can't wear anything with your dog's or club's name on it, but you can wear breed specific items.

Three dogs - do you have three different handlers?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I sure hope you have three handlers....
Wowza! I would have a coronary handling three dogs in the same class!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

She would have to have different handlers if she is in a small show.. Can't line up three dog for stays...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins – first off Good Luck & Have Fun. 

You might need additional help for the Group Sit & Down – especially at a small show. Each dog needs a handler for these exercises, so if all 3 dogs are in 1 group you will need 2 additional people.

Get to the show site early and let your dogs get used to the whole thing. Some people do not walk around the show site, while others do – I let my dogs explore a bit in a polite manner (ie; loose lead walking). Some people work out of their cars while others use crates – with multiple dogs, you will need to decide if you want your dogs close to the ring or further away. This depends on how your dogs best handle the whole atmosphere.

If you suspect you will have conflicts, mention it to the steward when you pick up your armbands – which you do as soon as you know you will be showing (all right if you are confident as soon as you get to the show site LOL). Your confirmation will tell you what ring you will be in (with approximate times) and this is where you go to check in and get your numbers.

There is usually a Novice briefing. Try to make this since the judge will explain what will be happening and allow you to ask questions. If you are first, the judge will usually give you the heeling pattern and indicate where each exercise will be set up. There is also frequently a posted heeling pattern that you can review. If you are not first, try to watch at least exhibitor in your class to get a feel for the flow of the class so you can smoothly move between exercises.

Do not let other dogs get in your dogs’ space and do not allow your dogs to crowd or sniff another dog. If you have a dog out, keep a look out for dogs that may be staring at your dog or worse. If I need to walk closely by another dog, I will cup my dog’s nose with a light cupped hand while we are walking by.

Thank the judge and the stewards regardless of how you do and smile at your dog – win or lose, pass or fail this will be setting up the attitude your dogs will have for the rest of their careers J and you get to go home with the very best dogs in the world If need be do not hesitate to ask to be excused – these are inexperienced dogs and weird stuff can happen. When your dog nails each and every exercise, you only need to be dignified until you are out of the ring !! 

If you can, groom your dogs a day or 2 before the show. Judges prefer clean dogs to examine and your pictures will look wonderful. Wear clothes that reflect the pride you take with your dogs – you don’t have to dress like in the breed ring, but nice clothes help make a great impression especially when combined with a freshly groomed dog.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon you are wonderful! Do you know that???? We Do!

To the OP...The very best of luck with your three....I had to answer my phone at work and cut myself off.. remember to breathe... this is fun!


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow~this is awesome!!! Thank you so much for the tips~the only experience we have with ob trials is 4Hb (two years now) and the state fair, which had 500 dogs. Very much like an AKC event, I would imagine. 

Jodie~great idea about the clothing. Will definately go for khakis. 

Regarding the handling of three dogs. I asked the chairperson how to handle that, and she said I may bring in two people to do the sits and downs. Since two of the dogs are already used to the boys working them, I feel very confident that they can handle the dogs for that, and the chair agreed. So, that is covered~whew! Well, I guess I am only personally doing two dogs, and my oldest son is doing Maggie. She is very good for him and I think they will pass, if she doesn't get all dingy-blonde on him! lol And they have been in that building before in July for their CGC test. The only thing that messed them up there were the mirros on the walls down low. But, I think I am going to head to Walmart to get some dorm mirrors so they can get used to looking at themselves!! 

Thanks, again! I feel more prepared. And I am not putting too much pressure on myself and Garrett to place..just want to get that qualifing leg!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The trials I've been too have always covered the mirrors that were visible to the dog


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> She would have to have different handlers if she is in a small show.. Can't line up three dog for stays...


I know you don't know me that well : but of course I knew that, I was making sure _she _ knew that!

I've never been brave enough to take on an additional handler for stays. I entered Colby and Conner in Open B at the same trial when I knew the entries would be big enough for 2 groups, but avoided it when I was concerned their would only be one group. Call me chicken, but I just don't trust my dogs when it comes to stays LOL.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Thank the judge and the stewards regardless of how you do and smile at your dog – win or lose, pass or fail this will be setting up the attitude your dogs will have for the rest of their careers J and you get to go home with the very best dogs in the world If need be do not hesitate to ask to be excused – these are inexperienced dogs and weird stuff can happen. When your dog nails each and every exercise, you only need to be dignified until you are out of the ring !!


Definately!! Everyone appreciates good sportsmanship, and being thanked for their hard work!

I would also check with the super's table, and see if they have an obedience rulebook you could have! They are handy to keep with you in your training bag.


----------



## OnGoldenPond (Mar 30, 2011)

I am smiling at all these posts~totally agree to smile at the dogs! 

Believe me, if I wasn't 100% sure (well, it's a dog, so who really knows) I can trust them on the says, I wouldn't try it. The pup is the only one is might be slightly iffy, and I will have him, so I feel pretty good about it. 

Let's hope they cover the mirrors! They didn't at the TDI/CGC test. 

Oh, believe me, I have the AKC rules download on my kindle, my laptop, my desktop, my work computer, and bookmarked on my phone!! :bowl:


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Good luck! the first obedience trial I competed in (Novice A) was also the first obedience trial I'd ever been to. I had done 4H for ~5 years before that, but 4H is a little different and not quite as strict. My first AKC trial, I believe I was 16 or 17 at that point... and like you, I had all the rules printed and pretty well memorized! They'll do a Novice A walk-through without the dogs and the judges I've watched have been excellent with new handlers. Just have fun.

In your shoes I'd also show up early... depending on how exuberant your dogs are, anywhere from an hour to three hours early. I have a 17 month old Labrador that just finished her Novice title last weekend, and she *needs* several hours at the show to chill in her crate before she goes in the ring. On the other hand, my more-seasoned show dog has been in the ring over 40 times, and he doesn't need that additional time anymore. I also try not to take my dogs out of their crates too early so I have plenty of "dog" when I walk in that ring. My routine... I take them outside to "air" about 20 minutes before we walk in the ring, put them back in the crate, and then bring them out and do a couple quick turns while the dog before us is finishing up their run. I also find that my seasoned male works better for me if I ignore him up until the time we go in the ring... I sit where I can watch my dogs but I don't sit next to their crates. Just figure out what works for your dog.


----------

